# Whats a fair price?



## diesellandscape (Jul 17, 2009)

Whats a fair price for putting 3000 lbs of salt?
The lot is pretty wide open.
Salt around here is avg. $103/ton with tax


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I would say about $75


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Probably around $300-400 depending on your area...


----------



## pongow26 (Dec 19, 2008)

With a 3X mark up it comes out to around $480. There is 16 ounces in a lbs so 3000x16=48,000 ounces. Then $154.50 your cost/48,000=.003x3 = .01x48,000 ounces =$480.00. The reason I use a 3 times mark up is because that accounts for labor, time and wear and tear


----------



## PLOWTRUCK (Sep 25, 2010)

$145-$165 per ton I would say.

Are you buying it for $103 per ton + tax? Sounds a little high but in that case I would say about $200 per ton, so around $300+ for 1.5 tons


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

pongow26;1118088 said:


> There is 16 ounces in a lbs so 3000x16=48,000 ounces. Then $154.50 your cost/48,000=.003x3 = .01x48,000 ounces =$480.00.


That's quite the formula you have there.


----------



## pongow26 (Dec 19, 2008)

That's the same math i use to figure plate cost at work. It's the same theory really. You determine your price per lowest unit of measurement and get your cost. The 3x multiple covers your costs for vehicle expenses etc


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

In that case I would use grains for the unit of measure. It's the only way to be sure.

But seriously, use the unit of measure you're actually going to measure. If you weigh your salt use in pounds it makes no sense to complicate matters and break it down to ounces. If I buy a 50lb bag and use half of it, I figure I have 25 pounds, not 400 ounces. Pounds is so much easier to work with seeing as how we are buying in pounds, not ounces. These aren't steaks.


----------



## diesellandscape (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm charging 295... Usually I just double my price on the amount of salt I plan on using.


----------



## Pro Lawn Care (Nov 7, 2010)

diesellandscape;1122805 said:


> I'm charging 295... Usually I just double my price on the amount of salt I plan on using.


+1 but I come in at $315 salt is a little more $$ here.


----------



## TDR Plow (Sep 9, 2010)

Most guys around me use the double rule.


----------

